# Am I Disgusting??



## cgriffin

LOL 

I take it Canadian Thanksgiving was recently?


----------



## coppers-mom

I have too many critters at my house to be able to afford to be fussy.

I did draw the line at using my toothbrush after I found out the cat likes mint toothpaste though.:doh::yuck:

Recent thanksgiving or REALLY old cake.:curtain:


----------



## Vhuynh2

Lol!! I would've at least removed the part that came into contact with the paw


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Thanksgiving was yesterday here in Canada.

And yeah, we picked out the smushed puppy foot part but still... LOL.


----------



## Vinnie's Mom

LOL that's all I've got to say  I tell everyone when they eat my food there are no guarantees that they won't find dog hair or my hair for that matter.


----------



## vcm5

I won't lie, I would have eaten it no problem. But maybe I'm disgusting too!


----------



## xoerika620xo

Vinnie's Mom said:


> LOL that's all I've got to say  I tell everyone when they eat my food there are no guarantees that they won't find dog hair or my hair for that matter.


Oh me too! Just the other day I ordered pizza and when I brought some downstairs to my neighbor he told me " hey there was some blonde hair in the pizza" and I responded " o blonde hair yes we use that to spice the food up" lol! =]


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## kwhit

Vinnie's Mom said:


> I tell everyone when they eat my food there are no guarantees that they won't find dog hair or my hair for that matter.


Dog hair, no problem. Human hair, oh he** no! I'd throw it out. Blah! :yuck:

I would have eaten the cake too, but after I removed the part that Pucci stepped in.


----------



## Wendy427

you guys crack me up! ROFL!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

I think I would have passed on that...I've seen what Woody puts his feet in and I can live without that.

I've got a good friend who's one he!! of a cook. He told me a story about how his Chessi took off with a New York strip. The found him chewing on it in their bedroom. His response was well now it's tenderized lets have dinner. 


Pete


----------



## cubbysan

FeatherRiverSam said:


> I think I would have passed on that...I've seen what Woody puts his feet in and I can live without that.
> 
> I've got a good friend who's one he!! of a cook. He told me a story about how his Chessi took off with a New York strip. The found him chewing on it in their bedroom. His response was well now it's tenderized lets have dinner.
> 
> 
> Pete


I have served a piece of steak to my husband after one of our past dogs ran off with it too.

I think almost every birthday cake we have had has had a tongue mark on it.


----------



## Bentleysmom

Before I had dogs, many, many, many years ago..If I found a hair in my food I would gag and wouldn't be able to finish my dinner.
Now, If I find something without dog hair it's a day to buy a lotto ticket  I have to admit we have allowed dogs to eat off of our plates, Not Ky because she doesn't get people food and I'm hoping to keep Bentley that way too :crossfing
My vote..Yes! eat the ice cream


----------



## GoldenCamper

Just makes ones immune system stronger is all


----------



## Ninde'Gold

There's always dog fur in our food haha I just pick it out casually. I'm so used to it now.

Though husband was on the road doing a service call the other day and he was drinking his coffee when he got one of my long hairs in his mouth :lol: He said he couldn't stop gagging. Poor guy.

Tis the season for molting!


----------



## Tayla's Mom

Of course I'd eat it. I've drank out of a glass the dogs have tried to drink from. My dogs mind you. Not someone else's dogs. I don't know where they've been. LOL. 


Sent from my iPod touch using PG Free


----------



## Bentleysmom

hahahahaha that's too funny! (but true) 



Tayla's Mom said:


> Of course I'd eat it. I've drank out of a glass the dogs have tried to drink from. My dogs mind you. Not someone else's dogs. I don't know where they've been. LOL.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using PG Free


----------



## lgnutah

Surely you heard the recent report on those hand sanitizers---people are keeping things too clean so aren't getting exposed to enough so their immune systems over reacts to other things like pollen and peanuts.
By not being too fussy about things like a little dog paw in some ice cream, you are giving your immune system regular opportunities to keep the soldiers in fighting form.


----------



## Capt Jack

Golden hair is a condiment in our house! LOL


----------



## vcm5

I am glad I'm not the only one! I sleep with Riley's butt right in my face half the time anyways, so whatever!


----------



## Vinnie's Mom

LOL Vcm  I have Always allowed my dogs on the couch and Vinnie was just climbing over me with his butt in front of my face and his front in a bowed down position.


----------



## xoerika620xo

Vinnie's Mom said:


> LOL Vcm  I have Always allowed my dogs on the couch and Vinnie was just climbing over me with his butt in front of my face and his front in a bowed down position.


Lol! Thank goodness I thought I was the only one that had a golden climbing all over them. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Enzos_Mom

This reminds me of the "Would you feed your friends a golden licked lasagna?" post! LMAO


----------



## Avery's Mom

Dog hair is a condiment at my house!!!


----------



## Tayla's Mom

I've spent my life with dogs. I would have eaten it and thought nothing about it. I've let them lick the bowl then decided I wanted another scoop and used the same bowl.


----------



## Jo Ellen

War of the Worlds -- we've earned our right to be here through thousands of years of exposure to harmful things and the level of immunity we've achieved because of that.

Carry on


----------



## Avery's Mom

Okay...I will admit something terribly gross....one time I squirted cool whip on my finger...Avery beat me to it and licked it off...I just squirted more and ate it...


----------



## vleffingwell

If I find a dog hair I still pull it out of my food.... I'm sure I eat lots more than that though! Who here shares an ice cream cone with their dog? I have trouble getting them to just lick it and not try to bite it! But I only did that once... er twice...!!


----------



## rooroch

I do and I used to share with my horse!!


----------



## Katduf

Not disgusting when it's your own dog I feed my dogs treats from my mouth (not often in public though) and I never get sick. A lot of questionable things go on behind closed doors. I once served up dinner and put some leftovers in Bear's bowl (which still had remnants of kibble and dog lick in it). I forgot to serve up my 11 year old daughter's dinner, so when no one was watching I took the food out of the dog bowl and gave it to my daughter. Bad mum. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Michele4

I share my yogurt with all my dogs, we all eat off the same spoon, my husband say's I'm gross but I just tell him their mouths are cleaner than ours.


----------

